# New Hopper + Dish Anywhere - Crashing Plug-in/Browser



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't seem to get it to work with internet explorer or chrome... internet explorer seems to just continuously crash and restart itself... chrome just shows the plug-in fail everytime...
I have the latest hopper with sling built in...
It does seem to work just fine with my android phone, tablet and wife's iphone...
Any suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what SW version on it ? (press Menu twice to read the version # )


----------



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

S303 on the hopper... latest version of chrome and plugin...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

oh boy, now it's S3.03 .... they making new version too fast for fix bugs last days ... need wait for new one ...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I have S303 and both Chrome and IE work fine.


----------



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm running chrome in windows 7 64-bit... chrome and IE are both 32 bit...
I've tried clearing cookies/etc... but it still crashes...


----------



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

So it seems it was avast anti-virus causing the problems.... :-/


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Avast 7 could cause the plug in to not install, but you can get around that by temporarily disabling the security software for the installation process of the plug in.


----------



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

The plugin installs with avast... it just fails to work. It will continously crash the plug-in...
if I disable the anti-virus, the plug-in works...
who should I contact to report this bug? Dish or avast?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

both


----------



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

Easy solution that seems to work...
If you go to Real Time Shields, and then Web Shield... then expert settings and finally Exclusions, you can add http://www.dishanywhere.com/* to the URLs to excluse and the plugin operates as expected...

Well...scratch that... that doesn't seem to work anymore... neither does diabling the plug-in... I'm not sure what combination of software is causing the plugin to continue to crash...


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Centex99;3176770 said:


> The plugin installs with avast... it just fails to work. It will continously crash the plug-in...
> if I disable the anti-virus, the plug-in works...
> who should I contact to report this bug? Dish or avast?


Dish already knows and it's officially a known issue and I believe the fix is coming in a future sw release. I believe they said Avast7 causes the plugin to crash.


----------



## jimbo831 (Feb 9, 2013)

I do not have Avast and I am having this exact same problem. I run Symantec Endpoint Protection. I have tried reinstalling the Chrome plugin with my anti-virus disabled and it has not made any difference. This problem is definitely not related to Avast specifically.

The thing that bugs me is I was just using this a couple days ago on my ViP 722 with Sling Adapter. As soon as I upgraded to the Hopper with Sling, it doesn't work, which leads me to believe it's a Hopper problem, not a Chrome/IE plugin problem.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

I believe the issue is regarding the following antivirus sw blocking the plug in from being able to be installed, but not this issue where it is crashing the app.

Symantec Endpoint Protection, Avast7, CA Total Defense, and GameGuard

Since the app is crashing, I would report that to DIRT.


----------



## jimbo831 (Feb 9, 2013)

some guy said:


> I believe the issue is regarding the following antivirus sw blocking the plug in from being able to be installed, but not this issue where it is crashing the app.
> 
> Symantec Endpoint Protection, Avast7, CA Total Defense, and GameGuard
> 
> Since the app is crashing, I would report that to DIRT.


I don't think that is the problem. I uninstalled the plugin, cleared my cache, turned off my AV, reinstalled tje plugin, and the problem continued.

Also, it worked just a week ago when I was using a ViP 722 with the Sling adapter. The problem didn't start until I got the new Hopper with Sling.

Also, what is DIRT? I have reported it to Dish tech support, but they just said they would file a bug report. That doesn't help me at all.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

jimbo831;3178612 said:


> I don't think that is the problem. I uninstalled the plugin, cleared my cache, turned off my AV, reinstalled tje plugin, and the problem continued.
> 
> Also, it worked just a week ago when I was using a ViP 722 with the Sling adapter. The problem didn't start until I got the new Hopper with Sling.
> 
> Also, what is DIRT? I have reported it to Dish tech support, but they just said they would file a bug report. That doesn't help me at all.


Dirt is the dish team that does forum support. Maybe they aren't aware of the extent of this problem, since it isn't just an issue of not being able to install the plug in but that it crashes instead.


----------



## jimbo831 (Feb 9, 2013)

some guy said:


> Dirt is the dish team that does forum support. Maybe they aren't aware of the extent of this problem, since it isn't just an issue of not being able to install the plug in but that it crashes instead.


Ah, thanks. I have actually created a new thread on the Dish forums.


----------



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not sure exactly jimbo what is causing the problem... it seems sometimes if I have extensions and av disabled, I can get it to work without crashing... and then other times it doesn't... Keep me updated if you can on what you find out.


----------



## jimbo831 (Feb 9, 2013)

Centex99 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure exactly jimbo what is causing the problem... it seems sometimes if I have extensions and av disabled, I can get it to work without crashing... and then other times it doesn't... Keep me updated if you can on what you find out.


I had an update to post. Somebody on the Dish forum was pretty insistent that AV was causing the problem, so I decided to spend more time testing. This time, rather than disable my AV, I actually completely removed all traces of it from my computer. I still had the exact same problem with absolutely no AV installed on my computer. I also have no other extensions running in IE, so I don't think there is a conflict there causing the problem.

I am of the opinion that the problem is with the new Hopper with Sling. I used this website and plugin regularly over the last couple weeks on my old box, the ViP 722 with a Sling adapter. It always worked perfectly. As soon as I got upgraded to the Hopper with Sling, the problem started immediately and has never worked. Everything on my computer has stayed the same over that time. The only change is the new Dish equipment.

My guess is that the plugin is contacting my box and receiving some sort of unexpected reply that causes it to crash. Obviously this could probably be fixed through a firmware update on the box or an update to the plugin, or both. Either way, I hope they figure it out soon as it is very frustrating losing this feature after I paid to upgrade, especially since I used it quite frequently.


----------



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

Interesting... I can sometimes randomally get it to work... so its def. weird. I have the new sling/hopper too... I never had dish before now. btw... it does seem to work on my android and ios devices...


----------



## Centex99 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think this is still related to avast... when I disable avast it seems to work... also it works on another PC without avast installed...


----------



## jimbo831 (Feb 9, 2013)

Centex99 said:


> I think this is still related to avast... when I disable avast it seems to work... also it works on another PC without avast installed...


That is not possible. I don't have, or have never had Avast installed on this computer.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

There is a known issue and it affects avast and a few other security suites as I stated earlier and you have one of them. 

Symantec Endpoint Protection, Avast7, CA Total Defense, and GameGuard


----------



## JR_Baas (May 5, 2005)

some guy said:


> There is a known issue and it affects avast and a few other security suites as I stated earlier and you have one of them.
> 
> Symantec Endpoint Protection, Avast7, CA Total Defense, and GameGuard


Any idea if a fix is being worked on? Any ETA? I have this problem with Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit and Symantec Endpoint Protection.


----------



## jimbo831 (Feb 9, 2013)

some guy said:


> There is a known issue and it affects avast and a few other security suites as I stated earlier and you have one of them.
> 
> Symantec Endpoint Protection, Avast7, CA Total Defense, and GameGuard


As much as Dish would like to blame this problem on other companies and their anti-virus software, and not their own terrible programming, it is simply not true. I completely removed any traces of any anti-virus scanner software from my computer, uninstalled the plugin, deleted the cache, and continued to have the problem. If Symantec was the problem, this would have fixed it.

Furthermore, I have used this plugin for over a year without any problem, prior to upgrading my Dish equipment. The DishAnywhere site and plugin worked even just two weeks ago, when streaming from my ViP 722 with a Sling adapter. The problem started immediately, however, after I upgraded to the Hopper with Sling. Nothing on my computer changed. The plugin always worked in the past, even with Symantec installed. If Dish is saying this is related to anti-virus software, they are not even close to a fix because I have done enough detailed troubleshooting to completely remove that as a possibility.


----------

